# Incredible Detail - Jag XK - DW Worst? Paid for by carwash! + full wetsand preview



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

OK well maybe Detailing World worst is a bit of a bold claim, but I've never seen a car this bad either in the flesh or picture on here. I've seen cars with a lot more deep scratches etc but not one that has had the finish / colour ruined so much.

I got a call to come and look at this Jaguar XK and all I was told was that it had been damaged by an automatic car wash and that the paint had lots of lines all over it. Quite hard to explain and picture over the phone so I had no idea what to expect.

When I went to view the car it was a lot worse than I thought. I was expecting quite a few swirl marks and scratches, but it turns out the car went through the car wash and the water never came on. You'd think there would be some fail safe system to prevent dry brushes rubbing dirt all over the car...

The company sent someone out to see the car and they just told him they would pay to get it sorted as it was pretty obvious what had cause the damaged.

Apologies in advance for all the pictures but I really had to share this one and show how much damage was caused.

So here's how the car looked on arrival. Just looks like a normal dirty car...




























Firstly, as usual, the wheels, tyres and arches were cleaned










whilst cleaning the wheels I got a reminder of what was in store










The car was then snowfoamed, rinsed and washed with the two bucket method.



















Then all shuts, badges etc were cleaned.










The car was then rinsed again, de tarred, clayed, dried and then I took some before pictures outside before starting paintwork correction.

Some normal daylight shots. As you can see the paintwork was a complete mess. Very dull with lots of straight lines all over it.



















You can see loads of dots in the paintwork on the next two pictures. The darker bits are the colour the car should be and are the low points of the orange peel that haven't suffered as badly with the lighter marring.



















Some before pictures of how it looked once taken in to the garage before any lights were turned on. These pictures show the conidition of the paintwork best.





































And some before pictures under metal halide lamps and the 3M Sun Gun. All panels had loads of straight lines in them and dots all over them but this isn't picked up in all of the pictures.

Bonnet










Roof



















Bootlid










Spoiler










Bottom of doors



















Wing










The part furthest left here was least affected as the brushes didn't get in there properly.










Same part on the other side










Rear bumper










Lip on font bumper










The number plates and lights were affect too



















Some 50/50 style shots





































(few light holograms here which were obviously cleared up during finishing)




























Paint removal rates were on average 3 microns.



















Overall a very hight level of correction was achieved. There were a few marks here and there that were too deep to polish out which were very hard to spot. After paintwork correction shots



























































































After all of the correction was carried out the car was then wiped down with IPA and waxed. I then took care of all of the usual details such as dressing tyres, sealing wheels, polishing exhausts, cleaning the windows and getting rid of any polishing dust.

Here's the finished shots :


















































































I didn't know what colour this car was before I started. Turns out it's black with a nice grey flake in it - hence why it looks black in some pictures and grey in the others :thumb:

Sneek preview of current work in progress - my own car










Guess what bit I've not done yet...



















Thanks for reading

Robert


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Night and day difference there. Top work :thumb:


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

great turn around ,that was really bad


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job mate.


----------



## Aucky (Oct 3, 2008)

Incredible turnaround!

Why people pay to have their cars damaged is beyond me :|


----------



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

Great turnaround mate. Hope the owner has learned their lesson and wont be returning to an automatic carwash!


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Wow this is probably worst condition nearly new Jag I have seen on this forum looks like someone use £3 car wash to often and automatic car wash on top of that ...


----------



## B-mah (Oct 4, 2011)

Outstanding :thumb:


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Scarey how bad that was, but at least he managed to get payment to fix it. You got him signed up on a maintenance now, prevent any recurrence? Lol


----------



## B005TED-G (Jan 5, 2012)

Well done mate, that was in a terrible state. :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Wow, it looks like a completely different colour in the afters, really deep black as opposed to the grey it was before you started.

Amazing job, love these beasts too!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Amazing job. Well done sir!


----------



## kevin whittaker (May 16, 2011)

Beautiful....:thumb::argie:

Now, what about the E36 M3?


----------



## bob stone (Apr 18, 2011)

wow that was bad 

good job sorting it out tho


----------



## Jwalker84 (Jan 20, 2012)

It's amazing to think at one point I thought it was ok to use automatic carwashes! Great Job, looking forward to the E36 Wet sand write up


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Ouch...

Nasty looking grey car there.... mind you, probably the best thing ever to happen to it, as your work has brought the "raaa'ar" back to the cat and it looks so much better...

What LSP did you end up sticking on it!??!?!

:thumb:


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Blimey, was that all from one visit to the car wash?! EDIT: Just re-read the thread properly, rather than skim reading on my phone!!

Great work, a total transformation there :thumb:


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

WOW!! Can't believe the condition of that before hand. As you said you would think they would have some sort of fail safe to prevent that happening. 

Nice work, bet the customer was gobsmacked at the finished results!!


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Excellent turnaround


----------



## Tom_watts (May 2, 2010)

I bet the owner cant believe the difference, hope you've banned him from the car wash now?


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Wow!! what a turn around!


----------



## Stezz (Apr 29, 2011)

That was shocking:doublesho

Showed the misses these photos and she knows nothing about detailing and she was shocked with the mess (she loves her Jags)

Excellent turn around, well done:thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Superb work :thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Ouch!!!!
Nice and black now.


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Outstanding work!:thumb: Jobs like this must give you real satisfaction?

I bet the owner was pleased?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Looks fantastic mate. Car washes eh! 

Surely the carwash had a disclaimer though?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

That was seriously hazed all over, amazing turnaround there, the car looks totally different now, very deep black and glossy, great work there, the owner must of been real surprised..


----------



## jerry306 (Dec 22, 2011)

Well done nice job:thumb:


----------



## si hoc (Feb 27, 2011)

excelent work mate!!!, hope the owner has learned their lesson about car washes now


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

Awesome job


----------



## phil_m_rob (May 8, 2011)

Very nice and I'm looking forward to seeing the outcome of that GT!!


----------



## DieselMDX (Apr 18, 2007)

great job!!!


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

tht was in a bit of a bad state to say the least
great save there, wasnt really sure wot colour it was to start with


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments everyone.



cotter said:


> Scarey how bad that was, but at least he managed to get payment to fix it. You got him signed up on a maintenance now, prevent any recurrence? Lol


I adviced him on the best way to look after the car :thumb:



The Cueball said:


> Ouch...
> 
> Nasty looking grey car there.... mind you, probably the best thing ever to happen to it, as your work has brought the "raaa'ar" back to the cat and it looks so much better...
> 
> ...


ha ha @ "raaa'ar" comment. Yeah not a bad outcome really. I never seen it before this happened but I doubt it looked as good as it did now.

LSP was our premium £2,200 wax that we're not allowed to name :thumb:



scooby73 said:


> Outstanding work!:thumb: Jobs like this must give you real satisfaction?
> 
> I bet the owner was pleased?


Yes it was very enjoyable and it's always nice to see a massive turnaround.



gally said:


> Looks fantastic mate. Car washes eh!
> 
> Surely the carwash had a disclaimer though?


It may have a disclaimer about general swirls etc but I think the water not coming on and it rubbing dirt in to the paintwork dry is a different story and not really something they could argue about.


----------



## walker1967 (Sep 12, 2010)

I wonder how long till it goes through another auto car wash :lol: Incredible work though (pardon the pun) 

but on another note, how does anyone who uses these things know what a detailer or detailing is :lol:


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

First class turn-around. Paint was in a horrible state beforehand. Really like these cars and love that colour. Least the owner got a free detail out of it. lol


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Awesome turnaround, what a mess that car was!!!!!!

I hope they realised how bad it was or have at least seen this thread  I often wonder if customers realise just how bad their cars are, this one was pretty obviously bad though haha 

Great job!!!


----------



## TheMattFinish (Jul 17, 2011)

top notch dude!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Amazing transformation, just shows what a mess automatic car washes make!! :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2012)

lovely reflection shots :thumb:


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks again for the comments.



DetailMyCar said:


> I hope they realised how bad it was


Yeah the owner knew how bad it was and was pretty gutted about it hence why they got me to fix it :thumb:.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2012)

Super job. Owner relieved, I bet.


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

great work there just shows what can happen much better doin it thr rite way. great turn around


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks guys. Seen another car today at the petrol station that had the same marks all over it (the dots). Obvioulsy another victim. Funny thing is this was at one of the car washes that carry out a pre rinse before hand! Image how bad it would have been if that didn't happen. 

Now got 3 cars booked in for 4 days that are much much worse than this. Write ups to follow.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Cracking save matey. It looked such a dullend grey prior to work.


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

Great job, what a difference.
I'm still amazed at what you guys can achieve.
Much respect!


----------



## MadMerc (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice Save! I've never seen paint in that poor of a state.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Brilliant turn around on the Jag


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks everyone.



MadMerc said:


> Nice Save! I've never seen paint in that poor of a state.


I've seen cars with more deeper scratches etc but never seen one that has had the colour ruined so much. Made for a nice turn around.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

another brilliant detail! 

cant wait to see the write up of your beemer


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Excellent work looks really good



Brian


----------



## indydulay (Apr 30, 2011)

Cracking job there pal


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Nice work, it looked like brushed aluminium before.


----------

